

The German reference letter system - bictorman
https://englishjobs.de/info/the-german-reference-letter-system

======
junto
Normally when I am asked to write a reference for someone who was poor I
simply state:

    
    
      <<Name>> worked at X from <<date>> to <<date>>. His/Her 
      role was that of <<position>> and had responsibility for 
      <<responsibilities>>. He/she led a team of <<number>>.
    

If the person was good, I'll state it explicitly. I expect the new potential
employer to read from what I _didn 't_ say when it comes to someone that was
not particularly good.

Does anyone else do the same?

~~~
drsintoma
I believe that's a "einfachen Arbeitszeugnis". But the employee has the right
to a "qualifizierten Arbeitszeugnis" so one of these days someone might come
back and ask you for a grading one.

------
pjmlp
As foreigner living in Germany I never understood this stupid law.

If someone is bad, just put it in written form instead of stupid formulations
that sound nice to the unwary.

~~~
tuneladora
As the article says, because the letter it's supposed to be good for you, just
the companies found their way to pass along the message they want.

But yeah, it's all a bit crazy.

